# Panthers Offseason Thread



## Diable

We'll use this thread to discuss all things Carolina Panthers during the offseason.First order of business would be whether Fox should be fired,then what are our priorities in the draft.

Personally I think this season's failures were more about our personell and injuries,but I don't think Fox did a very good job.In fact I think he deserves to be fired simply for not going to Moore when Vinny and Carr were bothing sucking horribly.I'm not sure that we should fire Fox until you tell me who is going to replace him,but I certainly don't object if you assume we replace him with something better.


----------



## nutmeged3

Fox has had excuses for our failures every year he's been here but I think this year's might be the most legit because of the humongous disappointment Carr was and Delhomme going down. I think he'll get another year but I really would love to see the chin in Carolina

Definitely need to find a #2 receiver somewhere


----------



## nutmeged3

Richardson just came out a couple days ago and said Fox and Hurney are both coming back for sure. Our first rounder is #13 and we definitely need an upgrade at WR, FS, LT, were probably going to need to look for replacements for Wahle, and we need to figure out if McClover/Johnson are good enough to take Rucker's spot as he is probably going to retire


----------



## Diable

I thought Rucker was making noise like he'd rather play closer to home in either DC or Baltimore...If he's gone and Peppers plays the way he played this season it'll be a catastrophe...Of course we'd get a significant discount on the guy who wants to be the highest paid defensive player in the league.

Once again I would like to see us get a stud at Offensive Tackle.If I thought it was a possibility I'd be looking to see who the biggest stud FA offensive lineman is.Of course those guys make a lot of money and we're shelling out a lot of money for a mediocre team right now.


----------



## nutmeged3

RUMOR Monte Kiffen is in talks with Carolina to become their defensive coordinator



> Now this is from The Huddle but the guy that posted it is rather reliable so I'm just going to run with it because it's not like I have any credibility anyway but apparently Monte Kiffin showed up in Carolina to talk about becoming their defensive coordinator.
> 
> Have been hearing it for a few days now from different directions, so I thought I would post it.
> 
> Kiffin very well may be using this as a negotiating tool to get more $$ in Tampa, but his camp has spoken to the Panthers to gauge interest, and apparently there was some. The Panthers do not plan on firing Trgo unless there is a big upgrade available, in which case they will act quickly.
> 
> St Pete Times reporting that it appears less likely that Kiffin leaves due to the USC situation, but does recognize it is about the money...


LINK


----------



## Diable

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22733819/
I saw this on the ESPN scroll last night I think.The Bucs weren't stupid enough to let him go.Actually the big speculation was that his son Lane(the new Raiders coach) was going to hire him.
Too bad it's not true.That would have been terrific.We'd have hurt the bucs and helped ourselves.Might have helped us get some of his players too,I think guys like playing for him.


----------



## nutmeged3

Damn too bad that would have been a great hire


----------



## Diable

Panthers sign Kickoff Specialist

I've sort of wondered why we haven't done this in the past.As great as Kasay is kicking FG's he's always been terrible kicking off and it seems to have gotten worse this past season.It's a big part of why we suck covering kicks,right up there with the fact that we suck at covering kicks.


----------



## Diable

Well the Skins just fired Greg Williams....God only knows why except that he's probably pissed at them for not giving him the headjob.He's probably going to get a head coach job,but I'd love to see him coach our defensive.He's really had terrific defenses everywhere he's been.If we were going to fire Fox he'd be a good candidate if you wanted continuity.His philosophy wouldn't be a drastic change in course.Richardson's recent comments about wanting to run the ball and stop the run would seem to indicate that he's not looking for more of the same from the team.


----------



## nutmeged3

Rucker has decided that hes coming back in 2008 hes a free agent though so he might be playing elsewhere

Also, Dan Henning was just hired as offensive cordinator of the Dolphins lol


----------



## Diable

Looks like the Panthers are looking to dump DaShaun Foster to save 4.75 Million.If we could get a high draft pick for him I guess it wouldn't be horrible,but I don't think Williams is going to be able to produce so well without a quality backup.If we just cut him to save money and don't find a replacement it's going to hurt us badly.


----------



## Diable

http://www.charlotte.com/panthers/story/512431.html
Panthers cut David Carr and bring back Muhsin Mohammed...They're also going to sign Stephen Davis so he can retire as a Panther.It's too bad he's not six years younger.He's exactly what we need to go along with DeAngelo...Pretty much what we're looking for by the reports I've read.


----------



## nutmeged3

Were supposedly interested in Randy Moss too. I don't think we have the kind of money needed to get Moss here but it would be pretty amazing to see that passing attack

Thank god Carr's gone I was begining to think we weren't getting rid of him


----------



## Diable

Per ESPN's NFL Live Dwayne Jarret has been charged with DWI.WHen you've caught six balls for 73 yds this is not a good career move.

Secondly David Carr is supposedly close to signing with the Giants as Eli Manning's backup.Think of the millions of people who could learn to hate his inability to make a decision in the greater NYC metroplitan area.


----------



## nutmeged3

Wow, I'm thinkin we need to sign another receiver. Jarrett doesn't look like too smart of a kid and should have taken the oppurtunity handed to him when all we had for 2nd receivers was Carter and Colbert. We got Smith, Moose, Jarrett, Rhyne Robinson, and Travis Taylor who we signed during the middle of hte year last year who isn't terrible but we still need a surehanded possesion receiver because Mushin isn't that


----------



## fallen xxi

Saw Moose AND Steve Smith at the Y today...didnt get to talk to them while they were working out, but I saw Muhsin in the locker room and he said he's glad to be back and hopes to bring the Cats back to where they were. The whole time im thinking im just a normal guy I don't want to hear your post game interview kinda comments.


----------



## Diable

http://www.charlotte.com/panthers/story/540769.html

Panthers sign some WR named DJ Hackett.He sounds great from the article except that he missed 10 games with a high ankle sprain last season.They said he only dropped one pass last year.I guess he'll have to learn to drop that many in a quarter if he's going to fit in with the panthers.


----------



## Diable

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/scorecard/nflnews.asp?articleID=228136
I guess I wasn't paying attention when the Panthers released DeShaun Foster,but he's been picked up by the Niners now.I wish we picked a few slots higher so we could get McFadden.I don't see how we can go into the season without doing something to get another quality back,hopefully one that can run between the tackles.


----------



## nutmeged3

We signed some big back from Jacksonville that's supposedly poised t break out but that's not something we can really bank on. I'm not really sure what the plan is for next year, half of it looks like were rebuilding the other half looks like were trying to be a playoff contender. Mixing those probably isn't going to be good as it more then likely means mediocrity.


----------



## nutmeged3

I don't know if there's any fact to this so just take this is speculation.

For my senior research project that is required to graduate I am helping a nonprofit orginization that brings public speakers into high schools operate an assembly. The assembly they are running this year is at 4 christian schools and the speaker is none other then the recentley released Shaun Alexander. There's been rumors of him coming to the Panthers and I don't know why else he would be willing to come all the way to Carolina to help with an assembly. Just throwing this out there I'll give some thoughts on it after I meet him tommorow


----------



## nutmeged3

Well so much for that idea haha

We signed DT Darwin Walker. Helps with the D-Line depth that we didnt really address in the draft. Good signing


----------



## Diable

I forgot to mention we'd signed a DE named Tyler Brayton a former 2003 first round pick by the Raiders.I know almost that much about him and you won't learn much from that link except that Tony Dungy was saying nice stuff about him while the colts were trying to sign him.From what I understand he's going to be a guy in the rotation and apparently he might be pretty decent...I guess.With Jenkins traded and Rucker retired we should hope that he can be an impact player.


----------



## nutmeged3

Peter King from ESPN (I think it was him) just said we were the #1 surprise team to watch for next year. I don't know if thats good or bad news but I can't wait for this season


----------



## nutmeged3

Here's a good read on the Favre to Panther rumors. It was never going to happen but it's still interesting if he really told his agent he wanted to play for us. http://www.charlotte.com/panthers/story/700445.html

Also we signed our 6th round pick DT Nick Hayden to a 4 year contract and were close to signing one of our 7th rounders G Mackenzy Bernadeau. I was wondering when we would finally get our picks signed seemed like it was taking longer then normal


----------



## Diable

Hard to say what we get out of Delhomme.I can't think of any QB's that have even had Tommy John surgery


----------



## nutmeged3

Must have some kinda faith in him or just a lot of faith in Matt Moore since we didn't sign any other QB's. Basically this seasons going to be a huge gamble. If Delhomme comes back strong we'll probably be a playoff team that might be able to do some damage in the playoffs because of the veterans on the team. If Matt Moore or Bazanez plays then were probably looking at another 8-8 or worse season and we can say bye to Fox


----------



## nutmeged3

We got all of our picks signed except for our two first rounders (Stewart and Otah) camp starts on the 26th so hopefully wedon't have another holdout. Although Beason still ended up doing great last year


----------



## Diable

Wow I guess there'll be preseason games in a few weeks actually.


----------



## nutmeged3

Camp started today two notes from the first practises

Otah signed yesterday and Stewart signed right before camp this morning. So we got all of our draft picks in on time. Otah's deal is 5/14 and Stewart's is 5/20.

Thomas Davis was moved from strongside LB to weakside. Diggs/Landon Johnson will be playing on the strongside. Wonder if were ever going to stop changing his positions, although this one isn't as big a deal as before.


----------



## nutmeged3

Diable did you watch the preseason game the other night?

Our first team whooped *** but it ended up being a pretty good game. Deangelo Williams looked great but our O-Line was doing a good job for him. Peppers and the rest of the D-Line was getting good pressure and caused 2 straight turnovers in the first quarter.

Steve Smith had a concussion though should be alright specially with the 2 game suspension coming up


----------



## Porn Player

Thanks for the updates, your a Panther trooper


----------



## Diable

I was watching the Olympics and forgot about that game.I understand we did great to start off.Hard to say what it means.I guess that the Colts were missing three of their best players,Manning,Harrison and the passrusher...Freeny?I can't remember,but I think he's still hurt.The colts without Manning aren't really the colts.It's a car with no engine.


----------



## nutmeged3

That was a big part of it but Deangelo and the defense really did look good to start off the game. It was just the backups and fringe guys that made it a game


----------

